# Stoned Road 7-19



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore, Bvibert, Greg, and Yesmandroc  for  a ride at the forbidden forest.  The Yesman snapped his chain within the first quarter mile..fixed it and we were off!!  I really digged the place, a mixture of short climbs, rock gardens, rollers, and  drops.  Brian broke his seatpost again and had to N-Rig it with a tire tube again!!  Kept on rolling though, must have been uncomfortable as hell!!  


Fixing the Yesmans Chain






Woodcore





Brian





Greg






Yesman





Gregs Ass






Woodcore  Eyeing up the next roller






Had some nice cold beer waiting for us when we were done!!!    Great riding with you guys!!
2knees we missed your sorry ass!!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees definitely missed out on a good ride.  Only about 5.25 miles with a bunch of sessioning.  Good times guys, thanks to everyone that came out.  There was no shortage of beer post ride either, that's for sure.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm pissed at myself for not being able to make that rock you got the picture of.  I just couldn't get on it.  I felt much better when I rolled the second one with no problem.  I bet if I went back up and hit it again after that I would have had no problem.  Oh well, there's always next time.  Good on Woodcore and Greg for getting up that the reverse direction, and to Steveo for trying it first, mostly successfully.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> 2knees definitely missed out on a good ride.  Only about 5.25 miles with a bunch of sessioning.  Good times guys, thanks to everyone that came out.  There was no shortage of beer post ride either, that's for sure.



Indeed. Thanks for the heads-up about the ride this morning. Glad I could pull it off. Not a big mile ride, but enough. Stone Road makes you work for miles and quite honestly I didn't need much more. Hope my corny ass video shoot of WoodCore came out okay. Glad you guys got a laugh out of that. Yesman - good to meet you. Brian - sorry about the seat post, pow - always a pleasure, bud....nice bike! Grassi and 2knees - you were missed.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

i didnt leave work until 5:45.  i'm so f&*kin bummed about this.  glad  you guys had a good time. 

someday i'll get on my bike.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> *2010 Beers Consumed* 1837 and counting



Poser.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Poser.




its tough being a big shot.  i cant leave like I used to.  they actually expect me to work now.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> its tough being a big shot.  i cant leave like I used to.  they actually expect me to work now.



I was more commenting about your lame alcohol consumption, not your epic work ethic... :roll:

:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> its tough being a big shot.  i cant leave like I used to.  they actually expect me to work now.



That sucks that you have a real job and responsibilities...  Get yourself demoted, you'll be happier that way. 

Next time blow off that work shit and come ride, the work will still be there the next day!


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> its tough being a big shot.  i cant leave like I used to.  they actually expect me to work now.



Michelle loaded the fridge with brew figuring ya might stop by after......So if ya can get out for a ride tomorrow night  we can empty the fridge afterwards

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Michelle loaded the fridge with brew



She's a keeper.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> I was more commenting about your lame alcohol consumption, not your epic work ethic... :roll:
> 
> :razz:




I know you were, i just refuse to play along.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> I know you were, i just refuse to play along.



You really are no fun anymore. Where's the "unfriend" button?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope someone got some pics of the hack job seat post fix!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 19, 2010)

Good rip this evening everyone! Despite the mechanicals and the oppressive humidity, it was great to once again ride with Greg and Steveo and to hook up with some of the regulars, Bvibert and Yesmandroc!!!  We didn't cover a ton of miles but something has to be said for quality versus quantity......tonights ride was 100% quality! Had a super time!

Anyway here's a few video clips.....

*Steveo*

 


*Bvibert*

 


*Greg*




*Derek*




*Woodcore*




Enjoy!


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I hope someone got some pics of the hack job seat post fix!



The second iteration was truly a masterpiece. There was some major huffing and puffing to achieve that display of awesomeness. The first attempt was a major fail, but I know you really liked the end of the saddle tickling your taint on that climb. Perhaps that explains the heavy breathing.

See, Pat? you missed a good ride. :lol: Brian - please promise that you'll carry a beat up tube from now on.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> The second iteration was truly a masterpiece. There was some major huffing and puffing to achieve that display of awesomeness. The first attempt was a major fail, but I know you really liked the end of the saddle tickling your taint on that climb. Perhaps that explains the heavy breathing.
> 
> See, Pat? you missed a good ride. :lol: Brian - please promise that you'll carry a beat up tube from now on.



I'm glad I was able to provide some entertainment!  :lol:

I'll say one thing, that section after the first fix was some of most work I've done on a bike this year, but I was concentrating so much on trying to keep going that it went by pretty quickly. :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm pissed at myself for not being able to make that rock you got the picture of.  I just couldn't get on it.  I felt much better when I rolled the second one with no problem.  I bet if I went back up and hit it again after that I would have had no problem.  Oh well, there's always next time.  Good on Woodcore and Greg for getting up that the reverse direction, and to Steveo for trying it first, mostly successfully.



I want to own that bitch too!!!  Im going back tomorrow night and session that MFer until I clean it (5th beer)

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

powhunter said:


> I want to own that bitch too!!!  Im going back tomorrow night and session that MFer until I clean it (5th beer)
> 
> steveo



i put my bike in the car.  i can leave straight from work and be there by 5:45 if you have any interest.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

Do it guys!  I'd join you tomorrow, but I'm not riding with a busted seat and post up my ass again...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

Wish I could of made the ride.

Why don't those rock look familiar to me, are they the same ones I've seen a hundred times on the stunt trail there?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Wish I could of made the ride.
> 
> Why don't those rock look familiar to me, are they the same ones I've seen a hundred times on the stunt trail there?



Yes, they were all on the stunt trail.  The only one that you probably haven't seen is the one in the first picture of Woodcore, that's newly 'opened'.  Steve's pictures are from the first rock that you have to get up on the rock and then down the ladder on the back side.  Most of Woodcore's videos are from the second rock where you get up on the rock with an easy ladder and then have to make a turn to hit the ladder on the back side.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 20, 2010)

2knees said:


> i put my bike in the car.  i can leave straight from work and be there by 5:45 if you have any interest.



Im kinda beat up from last nights ride...Forgot to mention I went OTB in that first little rocky DH....Maybe do the lower part of meriden which is about an hour and a half...

steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I hope someone got some pics of the hack job seat post fix!




Yup!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2010)

Even got Greg getting his skinny on......






Nicely done Greg!!! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2010)

Skinny guys can get on skinnies when they got their skinny on.


Or something....


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> Skinny guys can get on skinnies when they got their skinny on.
> 
> 
> Or something....



Whatever....You fockin' almost rolled that sheit end to end on the first pass... Not to shabby for the guy who hasn't been on his bike in the last decade...:beer:


----------

